# Beauty rest



## Andy (Jun 17, 2010)

I use to have a pug. They crack me up. 

YouTube - Pug Beauty Rest


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*

I don't care much for science fiction horror films.


----------



## Andy (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*



Daniel said:


> I don't care much for science fiction horror films.


 
Come on! How could you not love that mug...on that pug? She is simply stunning.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*

It's like a Cujo Mini-Me.


----------



## Andy (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*



David Baxter said:


> It's like a Cujo Mini-Me.


 
Ugh. You guys just don't appreciate the true beauty of "The pug". lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*



STP said:


> Ugh. You guys just don't appreciate the true beauty of "The pug". lol


 
The pug is pug ugly. That's why they call it the pug.


----------



## Andy (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Beauty rest.*

No, no, no. The pug is beautiful. Everyone laughs at a pug (in person), it's the pugs ability to make people at least smile that makes up it's beauty. 

Paha. Geeez. I need some sleep.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2010)

This is kinda like projected (or the opposite of) body image dysmorphia...


----------



## Andy (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL Maybe so. :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2010)

And, of course, there's the just-as-ugly but more annoying rooster variety:

YouTube - Curb Your Dog - Evil Pug


----------



## Andy (Jun 18, 2010)

That little porker is adorable. Works as part time rooster sunrise alarm clock too. It's a multi-purpose pug.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2010)

As in multi-scary


----------



## Andy (Jun 18, 2010)

That guy was just a little pugnacious.


----------

